# Praying mantis pulsating butt



## Anthonyvee90 (Sep 26, 2016)

Praying mantis has pulsating butt almost lol it's taking deep breaths and black coming out of its butt as well also hangs from just its arms with its legs dangling


----------



## Anthonyvee90 (Sep 26, 2016)

Mantis didn't make it thru the night had a bunch of maggots in its head, coming out its mouth as well


----------



## Coyote (Sep 26, 2016)

sad to hear that. any idea how long before she died was the abdomen pulsating ?


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 26, 2016)

I was hoping for a better outcome, sorry to hear that.  

It was definitely a victim of a parasitic host, which is usually quite uncommon even in a wild mantid (at least I've never come across one in the nearly 200 wild mantids I've collected). I hope you froze the maggot larvae, or at least squished them, as there is no need to spread such creatures.

I doubt the next mantid you find will have such a problem, best of luck (and sorry to see that was your introduction to the hobby or at least the forum - hopefully your next will be better).


----------



## Flidais (Sep 27, 2016)

So sorry to hear!  I had read that there are some parasites out there that they get from certain types of foods... I hope you never have to deal with it again!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank God and His Son that I never seen this, it would put me off certainly. Sorry u seen it too.


----------

